# Pourover - which model?



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm going to take the advice of most on this board and get a pour over setup. I'd be grateful if you could help me choose which to go for.

I only brew one cup at a time, around 250ml. If not a Chemex then I'd like it to fit on top of my mug which actually has a wide rim rather like a capuccino mug - is this going to be possible?

Thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

V60 single cup - around £10.00 including papers. Will happily sit on top of a normal mug.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Kalita wave also worth checking out and has a nice wife rim. Bit more that £10 tho. The 155 model happily brews 250mls.


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

"nice wife rim" what did you have on your mind while writing that ^.-


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Just got to love autocorrect!

Wife rimming, just sounds so rude


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the V60 01 for 200g of brew.

The Chemex is also a great brewer, but I only ever use it for batches of 500g or more.

In my experience, a brewer does not work well if you over or under-dose them.

So the Chemex probably wouldn't handle 200g very well.

This is certainly the case for the V60 02 and the Wave 185.

Neither of them handle 200g of brew particularly well.

So if you get the chemex, for 1 cup - get the small Chemex.

Although, the filters are different for that brewer - they have a different shape and size.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

welshrarebit said:


> "nice wife rim" what did you have on your mind while writing that ^.-


Oops, definitely not! Whatever a nice wife rim may be!


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, does the material matter much? I've seen plastic, ceramic, metal, ... ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Taste-wise no. Purely aesthetics.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Taste-wise no. Purely aesthetics.


I would beg to differ a little.

I think plastic definitely suffers a little, thermally.

Ceramic, weirdly doesn't get that hot, but it seems to reflect heat back into the filter.

Does this make a huge difference in the drink?

I'm pretty sure it does - the experience is nicer, as a whole too.

I really love using my ceramic V60 - the plastic one I used to have, not so much.

The other thing to consider is the material of the filter.

Each brand is different - chemex are thick and very forgiving - as they filter a lot of the harsher elements of a poorly extracted coffee.

V60 on the other hand are pretty thin and promote extraction a lot more than chemex - so its very easy to get the brew wrong, but also there is the posibility of getting a very full and flavourful cup.

The Wave is even thinner than the V60, but the cone filters in the same was as the chemex, so its easy to get a lot out of the coffee and extraction is apparently more controlled.

Theres also metal filters - never tried one so I don't know what its like.

There is brown filters too - some people think these leave a paper taste - I'm not really sure.

Can't forget Nel, either. These are kind of a best of all worlds - they are very thick but let a lot though them, so you get a lot of body and flavours. Nel tend to love being over-dosed. 20g for 200g of brew isnt particularly uncommon or unpalatable.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> ..... the experience is nicer, as a whole too.


you've defined aesthetics

Can compensate for heat loss by increasing temp of water input. Plastic V60 is one of the cheapest ways to give pour over a try and great for travel - light and less likely to get broken. At home - prefer the ceramic....for aesthetics


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> you've defined aesthetics
> 
> Can compensate for heat loss by increasing temp of water input. Plastic V60 is one of the cheapest ways to give pour over a try and great for travel - light and less likely to get broken. At home - prefer the ceramic....for aesthetics


Increasing water temp isn't the way to go though - increase it too much and you scorch the grounds. Ideally you want to pour at the correct temp and have the bed stay within that rage.

People pay a £1000 extra for an espresso machine that can keep an extra 1 degree stability throughout a shot, why not an extra £10 for a cone that can do the same?

Of course, for brewed, the temp is going to drop no matter what - but should hover around 80ish in the bed.

If you can brew with the optimal temp and keep the bed hot while not brewing with water that's too hot, then why wouldn't you for an extra £10?

There's the aesthetics too, which warrant the extra money.

The only way the plastic one makes sense really, is indeed, if you intend to use it for travelling or some sort of high-risk environment.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

The plastic v60 dont heat up as well as the other types but believe they leach less heat from your brew because of this?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fluffles said:


> Thanks for the advice, does the material matter much? I've seen plastic, ceramic, metal, ... ?


Try dropping a ceramic one


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Kyle548 said:


> Increasing water temp isn't the way to go though - increase it too much and you scorch the grounds.


With Chemex - virtually impossible to maintain the slurry temp above 90c and that's with repeated pours with water just off boil. Any thermal difference between ceramic and plastic V60 can be resolved by the temp of water used - it's the temp of the slurry you're focusing on. Using something like a Thermapen will give necessary feedback on slurry temp.


----------

